# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Flashforge Dreamer- 3DMarkt

## 3DMarkt

*3DMarkt.at*


 
Flashforge Dreamer


 Evolving the world of innovation and design, the Flashforge Dreamer combines both excellent quality and extrusion  technology to give the user the ultimate 3D printing experience. 
Through modern electronic components and additional extras, the user is  enabled to produce a range of 3D products with ease and efficiency. 
The Flashforge Printer is ideally suited for a range of different  enterprises such as design studios, engineering companies or just for  private use.


* Advanced Features:* 



Easily operated – get started within minutes from receiving the machine!
 Print all kinds of materials – Supports ABS, PLA, PVA, HIPS, PET, Nylon and many more!
 Dual-Extruder (2 printer heads) – mix colours or materials
Faster computing response with  ARM Contex- CPU processorBuilt-in Multi Language touch screen  deviceBuilt-in WiFi connection – upload your files via WiFi to the  internal storage4G built-in MemoryCompatible with Windows XP/7/8  32bit/64bit, Linux and Mac OSUse Flashprint, the unique and easy to use  software solution from Flashforge to slice and print your models.  Generates the best support structures! Or use Skeinforge and Slic3r for  slicing. It is up to you!Firmware can be upgraded to always keep your  printer up-to-dateUSB 2.0\32G memory card slotsSealed chamber to  prohibit warping and outside interference.
 


*  Technical Specifications* 



Build Volume:              230*150*140mm
 
 
Printing Speed:            ABS: 30-80mm/s PLA: 80-200mm 

Build Platform:            120 C Max 

Filament diameter:      1.75-1.8mm 

Print from:                  SD Card/USB or Wifi 
 
Software:                    Flashprint 



For more information please e-mail us at info@3dmarkt.at or checkout our website www.3Dmarkt.at
The following product can also be found on ebay http://www.ebay.com/usr/3dmarkt?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
You can also Find us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/3DMarkt?fref=ts




Dreamer 7.jpgDreamer 4.jpgDreamer 5.jpg

----------

